# [SOLVED] Sony Vaio VGN-SZ460n - CMOS Battery Replacement



## Starving Artist (Jul 18, 2009)

Hey again - new issue - probably part of the cause of the old issues.... 

checked Bios time and date - it's off and after resetting it twice - it's still going off time... take it it must indicate a need for a CMOS battery replacement

Question pertains to the CMOS Battery and how to replace it... actually where the heck is it in the Sony Vaio VGN-SZ460N to be replaced?

Here again is a Disassembly guide for the VGN-SZ460N and NC

I see wht is refered to as the "Reserve Battery" under the Palm Rest... little Lythium battery with a plug. 

Normally i would expect to find the little flat nickle size battery on the MB.. don't see one.

Where is the CMOS battery?
What is the "Reserve Battery" for? ...WLAN module?

thanx


----------



## Starving Artist (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: Sony Vaio VGN-SZ460n - CMOS Battery Replacement*

I'm going to answer my own question here for reference to those that may ask it in the future.

The "Lythium Backup Battery" shown int the dissasembly pdf above under the palm rest is a RTC battery Backup.

So if the time is off in your Bios, this needs replacing... and it's not in-expensive - actually imo - it's over-priced.

anyway... let me quote from Cymbet Corp:

*Real Time Clocks (RTC) Power Backup Solutions*

_*Over 1 billion real time clocks (RTC) are being sold each year with the ability to keep time when power fails. Clock chip manufacturers have been steadily lowering operating currents, which are now approaching 200 nA. This allows the use of Cymbet EnerChip thin film, rechargeable batteries as a replacement for traditional, bulkier power sources, such as coin cell batteries and super capacitors. The EnerChip can provide power from a few hours to a few weeks and can be recharged thousands of times. They offer the engineer new cost-lowering possibilities, such as reduced size, Pb-free reflow tolerance and automatic pick & place assembly methods.

Most real-time clock (RTC) chips include an input for a backup power source and a built-in power-sense circuit which detects power failures and automatically switches to the backup power source. This allows the Real Time Clock to maintain the current time and date in the absence of main system power.*_

so that is what the Battery back-up is for... and what it does.

Not to say you have a Cymbet Enerchip thin film - but explains the RTC Battery under the palm rest in this case's function 

hope this helps for that.

Is there an additional CMOS Battery or Flash Mem or Capacitor for the CMOS... I don't know at this point... i've read that there is under the speakers on the left side for some models other than the VGN-SZ460n... so...???? further checking to be sure or if some one else has a diffinitive answer - feel free to chime in.


----------



## Starving Artist (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: Sony Vaio VGN-SZ460n - CMOS Battery Replacement*

The Replacement Part # for this battery as found at SpareParts Warehouse is *1-756-544-21*

Again i hope this further helps.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Sony Vaio VGN-SZ460n - CMOS Battery Replacement*

CMOS battery is the Reserve Battery.


----------



## Starving Artist (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: Sony Vaio VGN-SZ460n - CMOS Battery Replacement*

Hey TriggerFinger - 

It is..!!!??  (said I, in an astonished and confused way)

I thought this was just for the Real time clock module - _or is it_ on the Sony Vaio..?? huh..?

if it is... that's the controler and would throw everything off including the restore - correct? it would time out or go out of sync - etc

did you read this some where or is it learned knowledge by working on them or privilaged info... i know the tech manuals are gaurded for some reason... sony would't give up even a parts Number page of it.

I'm being sinsere when i ask - because i've been trying to find out and couldn't locate anything on it for this model comp - or any other in this series.

thanx for sure.. ;0)


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Sony Vaio VGN-SZ460n - CMOS Battery Replacement*

Do not take my word for it. :grin: ... but I suggest you check this out. 
http://www.laptopparts101.com/cmos-rtc-battery/

Hmmm those things are cheap so you practically do not lose that much if replacing it does not help. But on the other hand, you gain a whole lot if it corrects the problem.


----------



## Starving Artist (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: Sony Vaio VGN-SZ460n - CMOS Battery Replacement*

Hey thanks for sure for the link - i looked into it... 

what he didn't show or mention and i'm not sure this applies to my comp is the addition of a soldered CAP or Flash Mem to the MB which is mentioned in the CymBet Corp site. Apparently they add both in todays laptops. One for the RTC adn another component for the CMOS - sometimes not... with out the service manual - don't know for sure on this laptop.

but i'll change it just the same... I've come too far to turn back now!


----------



## Starving Artist (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: Sony Vaio VGN-SZ460n - CMOS Battery Replacement*

I wanted to amend this thread with a little info i found in my researching the web for answers concerning the RTC battery and the Sony Vaio laptops. the VGN-SZ460n included.

Apparently - if the RTC Battery is bad - it will notifiy you - personnally i am not getting a notification pop up.

Second - issues with CMOS would also cause a pop up notification from what i understand 
- personally - i have none of these either.

In another forum - a related post about the RTC Battery Replacement and the time being off on a Vaio in the Bios...
- the person took it took it to Geek Squad 
- Geek Squad replaced the RTC Battery and it did NOT fix the problem 
- they [Geek Squad] also checked the original RTC battery and it was good - so the laptop owner was stuck buying the second one. ( this was one of their issues).

$22 bucks plus shipping - rounding off = $30 bucks to replace the RTC Battery [at the time of this writing - going through SpareParts Warehouse)
I don't know about anybody else but to me - $30 bucks is $30 - i can spend that on something i do need rather waste it if i don't need the battery replaced.

AS well and with this new info - 
this would mean something else can cause the RTC to not keep correct time - showing incorrect time keeping in the bios - what? the RTC modual itself?

Personnally, i don't know, and at the time of that thread post - nor did anyone else - no resolves where in that thread. Nor in further searching the web thus far.

any thoughts?


----------



## Starving Artist (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: Sony Vaio VGN-SZ460n - CMOS Battery Replacement*

Amedment to those reading this thread.

This relates to the RTC bios clokc and time being off in the Bios.

In my case - it wasn't... i was reading it wrong

:idea: the bios in my other comps gives a choice of militrary time - 24hr clock or standard time - 12hr time clock viewing.

The Sony Bios does not - at least in my case. adn it's a 24 hr clock - so when i checked and reset it - i set it wrong - hey i don't mind this mistake. i discovered it and corrected it.

How i discovered it is worth posting

*Clockwatch Pro* by Beagle software - checks both system and bios clocks and syncs them (so long as it's installed) it makes little corrections to the bios clock (RTC) and tels you of bigger issues.

Cool thing is it also has testing - shows system/bios clock drift etc
broadband testors etc 
for single users or network clocks

the above link will bring you to their main product page 
- the pro version is what i tested this system with. and it was interesting to see the amount of drift my system clocks showed

Be sure to read the Manual - lot of stuff it does and variables to choose from.
there is also a great info pages on clock systems of all types *HERE*

with alot of info and trouble shooting guides for pc - just scan down the page for the heading _*PC Clocks*_

one good explaination of _Clocks inside your PC_ - *HERE*

and there is much more info as i mentioned there on this subject.

so... my RTC battery is not bad - my RTC clock is not off
which as TriggerFinger pointed out 
- if the RTC battery is for my CMOS - then the CMOS is not the problem with my comp... 
a good thing but means it must be something else... ? :4-dontkno


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Sony Vaio VGN-SZ460n - CMOS Battery Replacement*

Sorry you seemed to have lost me there... in your opening post to this thread you were just asking where the CMOS battery is located. Has this been answered? If yes, I would like to know if you still have any problems? If you do and is unrelated to the inquiry as per your opening post then kindly mark this thread as solved.

Thanks.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Sony Vaio VGN-SZ460n - CMOS Battery Replacement*

Hello,

Good point Triggerfinger.

I have a question here: is the clock changing everytime you reboot pc or startup pc?
If it is , is it by 2 hours or 12 hours or a whole day off?
Is the increment change in time the same everytime you reboot pc or start it up?

This "could" mean a worm or virus infection also, but not saying your infected.


----------



## Starving Artist (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: Sony Vaio VGN-SZ460n - CMOS Battery Replacement*

Hey *TriggerFinger *- sorry if this thread seems to be drifting, or sound confusing, but everything mentioned is related...

In asking where the CMOS battery is inthe VGN-SZ460N - and mentioning i only found the RTC battery and stated the time related issues (i thought i was having) you statd the RTC Battery and CMOS battery are one in the same.

Further research showed a possible yes and no on this - there _is_ a possibility that there are two power sources - one for RTC and one for CMOS.

Since they are related most of the time - both RTC and CMOS - and i don't knw for sure still if there are two power sources or if it is a single power source for the VGN-SZ460n in question - i posted my research findings concerning the RTC battery and the RTC testing/syncing software.

*Riskyone101* - this is a fresh install that i had issues with fromthe beginning so no virus - comps sat for all most a year and a half and now i'm working on restoring it.

The time pre-bios update - was off by a day or more.

As i found out - the bios is using a 24hr display rather than a 12hr display.

*Edit to Resikyone101* - see now you got me thinking and no this is not related to this topic but more what you stated about a virus

- the guy that turned this over to me ( the original owners full time tech guy) was an ex-NASA programmer - and kinda pissed our boss was giving me this laptop. Told me straight up he felt if anyone should get it, it was him. Hence the need for the recovery disks.... We all suspected he was just pissed and he purposly knocked out the comp so i'd have to get the recovery disks before being able to use it.. but...
he wouldn't have - couldn't have injected something that would prevent the recovery, even using the Recovery disks - now could he? would he? I mean - That's not possible, is it?

*end edit*

also as mentioned above - the RTC time is now correctly synced with the sytem clock. there is some drift but that is normal for comps.

symptems solved - yes

As for is the RTC Battery _diffinitively_ the CMOS battery in the VGN-SZ460N? and there being only one power source. As i mentioned above, i'm still not 100% sure, and at this point that part of the question where is the CMOS Batery, no, has not been answered.

So whether to call this question solved or not - that i'll leave up to you TriggerFinger to make that call.

Besides in looking around the posting panel here as i'm typing this and not to sound like a total moron - How do you check it as "Solved"?

thanx and thanx for all the help thus far.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Sony Vaio VGN-SZ460n - CMOS Battery Replacement*

near top of this page under thread tools tab, it says mark this thread as solved.

1. On installing the operating system, was the clock correct in the bios
before you started the installation of windows?

2. Did you use a harddrive utility on harddrive before installing the windows?
Dont need to everytime but not a bad idea especially since pc was sitting for awhile.

I dont mean to leave the topic of what you are asking, but just wanted to state some very good points for you here.


----------



## Starving Artist (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: Sony Vaio VGN-SZ460n - CMOS Battery Replacement*



Riskyone101 said:


> near top of this page under thread tools tab, it says mark this thread as solved.
> 
> 1. On installing the operating system, was the clock correct in the bios
> before you started the installation of windows?
> ...


1)No - i don't believe it was correct - and then with me re-setting incorrectly - (setting it thinking it was a 12hr display - again no

2) no - I got impatient trying to figure out what was causing the problem with the re-install so ---------since they had a HDD on sale at CompUSA with the higher speed i needed - so i opted to replaced it as i would have had to anyway... and going back to qustion 1 - the clock would have been off on the reinstall attempt with the new drive as well.

think this was or could have been the cause for the Restore install problem with the new drive as well?


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Sony Vaio VGN-SZ460n - CMOS Battery Replacement*

Yes, reinstall the operating system is my advice here.

Go here for the chipset driver:
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Product_Filter.aspx?ProductID=2300&lang=eng

Go here for the drivers for the pc:
http://esupport.sony.com/US/perl/swu-list.pl?mdl=VGNSZ460N&SelectOS=7

1. Enter bios and make the appropiate changes (clock)

2. You probably dont need to run a harddrive utility since you have replaced harddrive
unless it is not new.

3. Install operating system

4. Install the drivers - Intel chipset driver first - reboot pc inbetween EACH drive installation.

5. Install pc protection

6. Connect online and use the windows update icon to update the windows to the fullest.

7. Your done.


----------



## Starving Artist (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: Sony Vaio VGN-SZ460n - CMOS Battery Replacement*



Riskyone101 said:


> Yes, reinstall the operating system is my advice here.
> 
> Go here for the chipset driver:
> http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Product_Filter.aspx?ProductID=2300&lang=eng
> ...


... little nervous about atempting this again (6 days of failures the first time)

but okay will give it a try... nothing to loose as it is acting weird anyway with hangs all over the place and missing apps - besides it would be nice to start with a clean install.

btw - HDD is new.


till we meet again... 
thanx from all and to all a good night!

here goes nothing... :wave:


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Sony Vaio VGN-SZ460n - CMOS Battery Replacement*

Ok if your doing a fresh install, then after installing the drivers, check in device manager
and report any yellow ! marks left and we will find the correct drivers for them also.

You can leave post open and we will be here till your backl up and running if you need any more help with the pc.


----------



## Starving Artist (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: Sony Vaio VGN-SZ460n - CMOS Battery Replacement*

It's a no go... :sigh: 

It's currently hung/froze at 79% completion of the restore process - (installing drivers and software) Currently attempting it's attempting to install quick books starter edition - something that you could get free online and would take 5 minutes to install. It's been attempting to install it for over a half hour now. I'll let it go another hour and then 'm shutting it down and calling it a failed attempt.

From what i understand - teh restore should take appox. 1.5 hrs to complete - i'm past that already.

Did get an error code which i've seen in teh past on the many attempts in the past. Installation error: No label found NIS_60dayMOD... 

I take it this is for one of the trial softwares it's installing - it does go past that though.

I took a chance at this knowing it might not work but this attempt had to be done as the comp was running like crap - locking up with no CPU usage persay 2-5% everytime it hit the 48% and definitly the 50% mark of RAM usage. Locked Win Explorer would lock everytime. So teh comp as it stood was useless since i couldn't use any real apps. Anything that brought to the 50% mark of RAM locked it up. Downloading a file - what ever i attempted so...

i don't know what to do at this point - if you look at my other posts here at Techsupport - I pretty much have tried everything i can think of - tested every periferal in the thing.

Obviously not the right periferal or it is just not erroring out during the tests i've done thus far.

So... it's dead in the water - my trick to finesse it into reboot isn't going to work this time either - this timei t won't let me acces the task manager so..

i throw my hands in the air at this point.

with a smile though - i tried - you guys tried

and i thank you.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Sony Vaio VGN-SZ460n - CMOS Battery Replacement*

You are using Recovery/Restore CD right? How about if just use an XP installation CD (if you are installing XP) and install the drivers after (drivers will be in Recovery/Restore CD or can be downloaded from Sony website).


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Sony Vaio VGN-SZ460n - CMOS Battery Replacement*

Yes, I agree with Triggerfinger here what he is saying.


----------



## Starving Artist (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: Sony Vaio VGN-SZ460n - CMOS Battery Replacement*

Hey Trigger Finger, Riskyone101 - 

as mentioned before in another thread - I had a new copy of XP pro i had bought for a desktop i'm building - checked where i keep all my OS's and CD's and that particular CD is missing.

A fresh copy of XPpro unactivated - may have tempted someone too much when i brought the cd case with me a time or two ago...

I'll be going to where i keep all my software CD's - will check again for it - needed it before and looked pretty diligiantly for it then - but willl look again.

I was jsut going to start disassembling this laptop - gt my new HDD and memory out of it and part it out... 

thought of something and discided *** - i've got nothing to loose in my attempt one last time...

and... - it worked and better than last time - to get this thing to boot up Vista... bypassing all the driver and software install

since that is what was hanging it up - figured - eliminate it installing it all

pretty cool way around Vaio Full System Restore.

so she's booted now...

I manually installed drivers and am currently updating it with the Vista updates - cautously

Not sure if it's the DVD's - or the software ont he DVD's or the Comp still.

every vista update seems to load memory cache in my ram - started out with 23% at idle - she's now with very little updating at 47-48% but... not hanging or freezing

I kinda leaning towards a bad DVD or corrupt file on the DVD..???

But... i still want to try XP or Win7 - see how it acts with those OS's

I also considered a bottle neck due to the upgraded RAM to PC25300 - which has hyper threading and my comp does not have the capability for Hyperthread.

There is deffinity an issue i'm not finding though - either software or hardware.


----------



## Starving Artist (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: Sony Vaio VGN-SZ460n - CMOS Battery Replacement*

added note:

Personally i think that Sony definitly may have jumped the gun by claiming this a Vista machine when they came out with it.

- imo it probably would be a great XPpro machine and if Sony had been smart and not gone under the stock 7400 GO GPU as i found out - (only 64?megs of ram onboard shared ram 256) and added capabilty for 4gigs of ram (2x2 even) and hyperthreading.

It may have made for a great XPpro 64 machine. and then possibly a descent Vista machine as well.

jsut a thought i had had some days ago after looking at specs and Vista requirements
- and now relating to your suggestion to try XP.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Sony Vaio VGN-SZ460n - CMOS Battery Replacement*

Proper installation of windows:

1. Install windows
2. Install drivers - chipset driver first
3. Install pc protection
4. Update through microsoft updates
5. Your done

Go here for chipset driver: (choose #3)
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/fil...P+Professional*&lang=eng&strOSs=44&submit=Go!

Go here for video driver:
http://www.nvidia.com/object/geforce_notebook_winxp_179.48_beta.html

Go here for drivers:
http://esupport.sony.com/US/perl/swu-list.pl?mdl=VGNSZ460N&SelectOS=7


----------



## Starving Artist (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: Sony Vaio VGN-SZ460n - CMOS Battery Replacement*



Riskyone101 said:


> Proper installation of windows:
> 
> 1. Install windows
> 2. Install drivers - chipset driver first
> ...


Hey Riskyone101 - 

i haven't looked at the tech sheet for the chipset driver you linked to yet but did on the G-Force 7400go 179.48



> The following notebooks are not supported in this release:
> 
> 6) Sony VAIO notebooks (please contact the notebook OEM for driver support for these notebooks)


I have heard of using MOD laptops tool for moding the Manufacturers drivers to work - however - as noted above - Sony apparently had this one custom built for the Vaio - opting NOT to include the stock 256 mem chip - and went with using a 64meg memory chip and utilizing 256meg of RAM via shared memory instead... sucks but it's what i've got.

The only problem i've run into thus far and i did do as you suggested - started with the chipset driver first - well two things

installing the chipset driver update from Sony - win vista compatibility came up and stated "this program has not installed correctly" etc Unknowingly as which to choose - "Re-install using recommended settings or "this program has installed correctly"... I chose reinstall using recommended settings - 

up poped a screen stating "This driver will only work on Vista you do not have the correct OS installed." Obviously i do - but the compatabilty is set to use older settings - from what i gather compatabiltiy does.

Attempted to re-install the chipset driver again - same pop up - "This driver is for Vista... etc etc."

How to go about re-setting the compatabilty for this driver - not sure. I followed some instructions on line but - things are not quite the same as they showed in the instructions as are in my comp...? so... it sits with the original chipset driver at this point

Only other problem thus far i ran into was - installing the .net 3.5 frame work update - small file - but took three hours and hung at 75% completion of the install - so i shut it down and rebooted. - It shows as failed in the Vista update history.

This update should take about 20-30 minutes according to MS adn others that have installed it - and last time i installed this upate previously , it was about that.

the rest seems to be running smooth though i opted not to install security updates - Only installing Vista _program _updates at this point. Starting at first published to current - all went smooth with the one exception mentioned above.

Though i have downloaded the chipset #3 you recommended for my chipset; let me read the tech sheet conserning the chipset update adn Sony Vaios before using it.

and thanks


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Sony Vaio VGN-SZ460n - CMOS Battery Replacement*

You mentioned about chipset update from Sony... do you mean *this*?


----------



## Starving Artist (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: Sony Vaio VGN-SZ460n - CMOS Battery Replacement*



TriggerFinger said:


> You mentioned about chipset update from Sony... do you mean *this*?


No TriggerFinger -that is the old one (original chipset driver) - the one i'm stuck with curently (due to compatabilty selection as mentioned in my previous post)

*This* is the one i tryed to update too, as mentioned i selected _"Reinstall using recommended settings_" when the Vista compatability wizard came up 
- now it won't re-install... pop as mentioned states - _"This driver installation is for Vista"_ . 

i need to turn back the compatabilty to Vista for it i take it... but can't seem to find how or set it back. thoughi tried instructions via online to do this.

btw - RAM idle - currently stablized at 31% after Vista system updates and some tweaks i did to the Vista OS. No major tweaks - just some simple ones for performance.

Updates i ellected NOT to install were the secureity and SP2 - (which it's not giving me the option to at this time anyway. probably due toi haven't installed the 30 or more Vista security updates)

But it runs smoothly - with just Vista mind you - and the added tweaks thus far... fingers crossed this works out... :wink:


----------



## Starving Artist (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: Sony Vaio VGN-SZ460n - CMOS Battery Replacement*

Okay - i figured out _how_ to change the campatability back to Vista ( you have choose _"Show compatability for all users"_ before it will give you options let alone show you what the compatability is set for...

Did that

Reinstalled the chipset driver and this is the message i get and got at the previous FSR and this time when as instructed installed this driver first before all other drivers...


_"Intel Corporation (igfx) Display (11/30/2007 7.14.10.1387) Status: Not needed (No device for update present)"_

this is at the end in the little update Driver window Vista has... with the _"Finish"_ button in the lower right corner.

I probably should have taken a screen shot to show you - now that i think of it - 

if you don't follow - let me know and i'll screen shot it for you.

any how - chipset driver update is installed - and probaly was, reasoning that since it would not _re-install_ after selecting "Reinstall using recomended settings" it had to take the first time it installed - you'd think anyway.

hmmmm ? funny the compatabilty pop up didn't pop up this time...???

*Edit:* I think i know what that message means and please tell me if i'm right.

There are _two_ GPU's in this laptop - 
1) the Integrated Intel GPU
2) the NVidia 7400 external GPU

Currently and during each time i have installed this chipset update - i've had it set to use the external GPU - hence it can't see it...

So - by this reasoning - switching the switch at the top to use the intergrated GPU - and then re-installing the chipset update - it should see it and i won't get that message...

Correct? - well correct or not 
- i'm going to try it and see what happens.

*end edit*


anything you guys need to see? I can bench test now - there is just Vista installed.

Want to start trouble shooting to see if we can ellimate hardware again?
Since this is a cleaner install with out any hangs or freezes... of do you thinik it isn't hardware at this point?


----------



## Starving Artist (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: Sony Vaio VGN-SZ460n - CMOS Battery Replacement*

WOW!!! I learned something there Riskyone101 and TriggerFinger...

i switched it over to use the integrated gpu as mentioned i would - holy smokes did the comp freak out - it's all good now though. Never got achance to re-install the chip set update as it was attempting install as soon as i booted into the integrated mode.

It rebooted the comp down, stating too many programs were using the 16bit display and to shut them down - it rebooted several times flashed the screen a bunch of times and 

Wah Lah - dispay came up normal - fast as lighting in this mode too!

i'm letting it take some time to settle out - finish what ever it's doing but...

i don't know man... i'm real happy with how it's acting now. and learned alot working on it

ready for some bench testing??? lol

talk more tomorrow - getting late 

need sleep...


----------



## Starving Artist (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: Sony Vaio VGN-SZ460n - CMOS Battery Replacement*

PS: I want to thank you guys for the support both morality wise and tech wise - if you hadn't made that last post - this comp would have been torn down and being sold for parts...

gave me the insentive to give it one more try...

if something else goes comes up with it I'lls tart a new thread
- or if you have a suggestion on somethig to do from here to trace a possible issue - let me know.

but for now- i'm real happy with my comps performace at this moment
Hapy with all teh crap isn't on it
- and calling this comp fixed and ready for additional apps! 

Finally!!! after 17 days 

- IT"S ALIVE!!!! -

thanx guys - i mean it. 
- thanx

take care and best of luck,
the
Starving Artist
:wave:


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Great! glad to hear you got it sorted.


----------



## Starving Artist (Jul 18, 2009)

Thanks Riskyeone101.

couple added notes here:

There was a sound i had mentioned a couple times coming from my HDD in this and other threads i had here at Tech Support Forums - sounded like a broken record and the activity light was showing activitye very few seconds over and over, it never stopped... couldn't figure out what it was 
- happened on the old and the new HDD - but not on the old HDD when i put it in an external case and pluged it in to this Laptop.

Well - after the .NET framework update - (and it may have happened on a prior security update - it's not doing it any more - when it idles down - it fully idles down now. HDD makes no noises like it did before.

Something else which i hadn't mentioned that i noticed but really payed no mind to; I have installed from the get go a monitor to watch my wlan activity - always noticed some upload adn download activity and thought it was MS update or Sony update sending info....

well after a security update - that has stopped as well.

something to scratch your head about huh?

Thought you should also know all updates done - all security updates done and the comps running smooth as silk now and the .NET framework update that it hung on before - took five maybe ten minutes to complete this time around and went smoothly.

No hangs - No freezes just smooooth!

once again guys - thanx


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Your welcome, glad to hear it about your pc.
THANK YOU for choosing TSF.


----------

